# Cramps after peeing!



## immy11

I just got up in the middle of the night with a full bladder, just as I was finishing peeing i got this intense cramping in my tummy like period cramps. It lasted about 1-2 minutes it was really scary I couldn't stand up. It doesn't feel like a UTI, there was no burning and it was in my abdomen. I'm 16 weeks pregnant has anyone else had something similar?


----------



## Kiwi4545

I don't get period like cramps but I do get a light cramp then it's gone. Especially if my bladder was really full!


----------



## kaylamariee

I was getting this for a while.
I had NO symptoms of a uti, no burning or anything !
All I felt was cramping after peeing but I went to the doc and found out it was a uti.
I was so suprised !
You should mention this to your doc or OB just incase :)


----------



## charmy28

I had a bit of pain this morning after peeing and it bloody hurt. Didnt last long only for bout 30 seconds but scared me a little bit. 
Im assuming everything is fine though cause baby has been kicking and moving all day and it hasnt happened again after going to toilet.
Probably bladder just pressed against a muscle or something. There is so much going on within our bodies at the moment. As long as your pain disappeared after a few mins and are arent spotting or losing any fluid etc then i wouldnt worry too much. You may have a UTI though like above poster says so worth getting checked ....Give the midwife a ring......thats what they are there for :)


----------



## Kitteh_Kat

You also may be dehydrated - try drinking more water :)


----------



## laurajade__x

I get this if I havent been for a wee for a while, if it hurts before I go cause my bladder is that full, the crampy achy feeling stays for about 10 mins after Ive emptied my bladder


----------



## meant2bamom

I have had the same and asked my midwife about it yesterday. She said its normal because my bladder has less room to expand and empty and not to worry. 

I have had tons of UTIs and it def doesnt feel like that, but you could always get checked out just to be safe :)


----------



## charliesmom

It happens when your bladder has been really full. Try to go to the bathroom more. It's uncomfortable, but those cramps do not hurt your pregnancy.


----------



## TRINITY25_99

I sometimes get this as well ... I haven't had a UTI since I was a kid, and I do remember how they felt, and I don't think it's that. I keep an eye on my pee (lol) if their is blood in it, or cloudy looking or smell, because those are signs of a UTI, also burning while pee'ing. Keep and eye on it, and to feel on the safe side, tell your doc or OB and get tested to make sure. I will be letting my OB know when I see her in a week.


----------



## TTCBean

I had pain like that in early in the second trimester. I mentioned it to my ob but she thought it was just because my bladder was full and everything is getting squished.


----------



## sharnahw

I get cramps a lot too but that hurt like hell but the feel more in my groin than abdomen :( gone after a few mind too and I know I don't have a uti


----------



## immy11

Thanks girls, I think I will test for a UTI just incase and if its not that it sounds like its pretty normal as things are getting squishy in there and my bladder was very full. Thanks!


----------



## sue_88

Before this morning, I wouldn't have replied to this because I havent had any cramps at all.

But after I went to the bathroom for a wee today (about 11am maybe) I stood up and the cramps were crippling. I could walk but boy I was in pain :(

I put it down to stretching/squishing and just muscles relaxing.


----------



## immy11

Yes Sue that's defiantly what is felt like.. I'm not so worried anymore it sounds like its pretty normal :)


----------



## Powell130

Happens to me if I have a FULL bladder also!


----------

